# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Wyrostek robaczkowy - po której stronie

## matek222

Witam, 
mam 15 lat i od dwoch dni boli mnie brzuch. Boli mnie w prawym dolnym rogu, poza tym miałem biegunkę dzisiaj w nocy, prawie nic nie spałem. Wziąłem dwa razy Nospe, trochę przeszło, więc nie wiem co robić. Jedyne co mi przychodzi na myśl to wyrostek robaczkowy. Po której stronie jest wyrostek, po prawej czy po lewej? Czy ktoś z Was miał wyrostek, jakie są jeszcze inne objawy?
Proszę o pomoc.,.

----------


## Booth

Głównym symptomem zapalenia wyrostka  jest ból. Na początku choroby chory może odczuwać ból w okolicy pępka potem boleści schodzą bardziej w prawą stronę oprócz tego może wystąpić wstręt do jedzenia jest to najbardziej charakterystyczny objaw,wymioty, gorączka,mdłości,biegunka,zaparcia.Najlepiej będzie jak zgłosisz się do lekarza on najlepiej ustali czy jest to wyrostek robaczkowy za pomocą dotyku punktu McBurneya.

----------

